# Zufällig Farbe wählen



## Han (22. Mai 2006)

Hallo...ich will das mein Rechteck in JavaSwing eine zufällige Farbe zugeteilt bekommt. Geht das?
Also bis jetzt kann ich dem Rechteck ja nur eine Farbe zuweisen. Das mach ich so....


```
.....................
g.setColor(Color.BLUE);
g.fillRect(x, 20, StWidth, number);
....................
```

Wie kann ich aber erreichen das jedesmal eine andere zufällige Farbe zugeteilt wird?

mfg,
Hannes


----------



## dieta (22. Mai 2006)

```
g.setColor(new Color((int)(Math.random()*255), (int)(Math.random()*255), (int)(Math.random()*255)));
```


----------



## Han (24. Mai 2006)

Hallo...und wie verhindere ich dass mir Java eine transparente (weiße) Farbe, die man nicht erkennen kann, wählt?

mfg,
Hannes


----------



## Eldaron (24. Mai 2006)

Naja, wenn die Color ziemlich nah an Color(255,255,255) ran kommt, wirds weiss, insofern könntest Du da ja ansetzen, und prüfen, ob die generierten Zufallszahlen da zu dicht dran liegen.


----------



## Han (24. Mai 2006)

Hallo....ich habs jetzt einfach so gelöst: (elegantere Lösungen bitte sagen...):

color = new Color(1+(int)(Math.random()*250), 1+(int)(Math.random()*256), 1+(int)(Math.random()*256), 1+(int)(Math.random()*256));

mfg,
Hannes


----------



## Bert Brenner (24. Mai 2006)

Random random = new Random(); // irgendwo einmal
Color color = new Color(rnd.nextInt(0xffffff));


----------



## Han (24. Mai 2006)

Super danke.....


mfg,
Hannes


----------

